# Selling Warhammer / GW products (oop)



## Grant100282 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hiya, Im looking to sell/trade some unwanted Warhammer in order to fund my new Dark Elf army and was wondering if you would be interested? The following is up for sale;


*TOMB KINGS*

*Hard Back army book
*Tomb Kings magic cards

*Warsphinx (partially painted)
*3x Chariots (one painted and based)
*lich priest

*wight king (was to be used as arkhan the black)

*10 tomb guard

*necrotect

*2 screaming skull catapults from the mantic games range
*16 painted and based skeleton spearmen

* 'spare bits' from the sprews 


*HIGH ELVES*
* High elf mage on foot
*High Elf Prince on Horse

*10x Swordmasters of Hoeth (inc command)

*10x High Elf Spearmen (inc command)

*High Elf Prince on Eagle

*13x Silver Helms





*Space Hulk - 1st Edition*
in box and complete except 2 terminators


*Heroquest* - *1st Edition*
complete and in box. parts of the 3 expansions are present also put not complete


*Advanced Heroquest - 1st Edition*
in box, all floor tiles present but only about 75% of figures (we always used warhammer fantasy ones)




Im more than happy to sell just parts if your not interested in complete collection. I would also entertain the idea of 'swapping' for any Dark Elf bits you have! I look forward to hearing from you, regards,


Grant


----------

